# XMR 1000 or Renegade XXC 1000??????



## muddaddict

Ok, I have the XMR1000 now and absolutely hate the bike. It has given me nothing but problems and I am thinking about getting rid of it and going with something different. I love the power but hate the suspension. Its in the shop now with its second set of air suspension components. Oh, and now my cooling fan does not work either. Anyway, my main question is, should I stick with the XMR and see if this round of repairs will fix it or should I take the chance and get the 13 Renegade XXC 1000? Or what about any other can am model. My riding habits are mainly mud. Some trails, as long as they lead to mud holes. I like to have fun in holes, ride wheelies in mud pits, and thats about it. How hard is it to modify the XXC to have the features the XMR has (radiator relocation, winch, wheels, tires, lift) And lastly, how much does it usually cost to modify the renegades? Are parts readily available? Im new to Can Am, I just came off a Brute so this is why I have so many questions. I can answer every question on a brute but couldnt tell you anything about this new bike. Yet.


----------



## kygreen

Umm id say go back to brute lol i would problebly want to go to the shorter framed renegade and buy the mods


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I have a base model outlander 1000 that I modded and wouldn't trade it for anything I haven't had but one problem with the charging system and since it was fixed under warranty I haven't had a single problem and I love the short wheelbase compared to the XMR 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

